# Stuffers



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Are stuffers legal in ND ? or MN thanks guys.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Legal to use, illegal to sell. Unless you have a permit # verifying the stuffed goose was a domestic.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

As far as i know you can use them any were but cant do anything to turn a profit from them.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

if it flies it dies said:


> Are stuffers legal in ND ? or MN thanks guys.


Are you gonna make your own????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Never thought about raising my own and then using them for stuffers.

Always wanted to hunt over them.

I know the TX guys are using them on snows now with great success. A lot of work though.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

How would you transport them?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well they have these cool things called enclosed trailers that you attach to your vehicle. Come on Jr the 700 FPP thief, surely you are smarter than that!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol:

Well yeah, but they seem like they would get destroyed if you just threw them in the trailer. I can't imagine they are very durable.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Some guys have actually gotten creative and they fasten them down so they don't bounce and move during transport.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

huntingdude16 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well yeah, but they seem like they would get destroyed if you just threw them in the trailer. I can't imagine they are very durable.


yeah just like Bigfoots, toss em in the trailer. Of course they would be wrecked if you did that, but if a guy did all his own stuffers and like leo said strap them down I bet 2 dozen or 3 dozen would be magic. Maintence would be an big downer though.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

i was just seeing my friends and i shot 12 geese and i got all them mounted by one of my friends would that be legal to use goose hunting ? i would prolly transport them in a trailer if i do this. Is it Legal ?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

hey guys, how bout hunting over a spread of live geese???


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> hey guys, how bout hunting over a spread of live geese???


That is illegal, it says right in the proclamation.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

oh k.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I think your ok to do it. I know i ran into a group of guys out in sodak that had a whole 24ft trailer full of snows. Could you image the time it would take to make them and then keep them in decent shape.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

So it would be cool to do it cuz ill start right away.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

They will be fine to use in the field and should work wonders Good Luck


----------

